# hilti drill I bought at an auction has been a dud



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

please can anyone help I bought a hilti drill at auction when I got it home it refused to work.Auctioneers don't want to know and actually in a dirty way asked me simply to stick it back on the auction and try to get my money back.No consideration for some poor devil who buys it next.I won't do this but anyway I have discovered through the internet the problem is this.The hilti comercial drills have a very small computerised board on them which when the do so many hours require a sevrice go onto a yellow light as a warning to take it to hilti to have it serviced by them.Then after say 50 hours or so with a yellow light a red light comes on and the drill stops running altogether till you take it to be serviced.A bit underhand in a way to make them lots of profit.I know hilti will charge a small fortune and maybe make the drill too costly to repair.I has already cost me about £150+ and I don't know what to do does anyone maybe in the uk have any idea how to bypass this system to get it running so that I can get use out of it somehow.
please if you have any ideas let me know cmone John evan etc let me have a bit of relief on this drill Otherwise I will just have to sell it and tell the truth upfront thats the kind of person I am it's a dirty underhand way of selling it to me in the first place I suspect it maybe has been sold this way a few times when I told the auctioneer I wouldn't sell it without declaring it's problems he seemed astounded at my stupidity am I stupid I don't care.Please advise if you can Alistair


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hilti has always been very good to me about repairs, and the demo guys beat the sh!t out of their tools. If they cant fix it, or it becomes too cost prohibitive, they will give you credit for the broken tool. Every June (around here) they have a huge sale and you can buy some stuff pretty cheap. Id suggest calling them up and seeing if they can help out. The number i call is 1-800-879-8000. They might be able to supply you with the part and let you fix it yourself.

If you have any issues with customer service send me a PM and ill see im my rep can help out at all. He's usually in the office once a week with a repaired tool of some sort. Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Allistar, I appreciate your honesty & I think you would be doing the right thing if you decided to re-list it…
... BUT,
Will anyone bid on a known defunct item?
... if not, wouldn't you *also* be OUT the cost of listing the item?
... wouldn't you be further ahead by just forgetting it?

If they did bid on it… wouldn't you be proving that they were really stupid for doing so? LOL

So, what is the point? LOL


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

My very good pal Joe The truth is if it's a company which buys it they can get it repaired tax free and put it down to expenses etc I am just a poor boy though my stories seldom tod LOL l you get it right actually if your honest someone will pay me something taking into account the repair costs but now as much of course as I paid so I will lose but better than throwing it in the trashcan how difficult would it be to take iot to a repair station say a small company and the could maybe fix it a bit like buying a rolls royce or maybe a mercedes bmw etc and then taking it to a ford garage after the warranty has expired for a minor repair.Alistair


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Alistair, I would take it to a reputable plant and tool hire shop. Those guys rent out Hilti's because they know the amount of abuse and beatings their rentals get. They will have their own service technician who will know exactly what the score is.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that equipment… it sounds like it's High Class stuff…

I see what you mean… if a Company bought it for their business, it would be a business expense, etc. and not taxed, etc. (sounds like you have taxes just like we do!)...

Sounds like you have a good handle on it…

I'd still tell the truth… Could you advertise it locally ONLINE somehow? (like our local Craigslist website)...

Good luck…


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

if Hilti ever made a table saw, router, planer, jointer… my shop would be wall to wall red with white lettering


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Just wondering: could the computer chip or board be yanked out and thrown away, and just hook up the wires and pretend it's a normal drill?


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I suspect the chip will cost pennies although a replacement part may cost the earth.

It may be worth calling Hilti first off, they have a good after sales reputation. they may be able to cast light on the problem and provide you with a ball park figure for repair.

I can't believe fellow Scots gave you bum info to re sell via the auction lol, still I guess its a case of, you pays your money you takes your chance.

Good luck though.

David


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I used Hilti drills for years and found them to be very reliable. I'd say it is worth trying to fix it.


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've owned several Hilti drills when we did commercial work, this is an answer from another site I found. Not my words:

If you have the old type TE905, which is the one with the square type handle at the back, the service light will come on for 2 reasons. Either there is a tight bearing which will increase the amount of current used to work the machine. Or more common the carbon brushes need replacing. To reset the light, simply cure the problem.

If you have the newer type TE905 with the large "D" Type handle at the back. It gets a bit more complicated. The service light will come on for the same reasons as mentioned above, but it will also come on after 200 hours of use. It will continue to work for another 50 hours with the light on, then it will shut down completely. This is to ensure that it gets regular service. Once serviced or repaired, it will require resetting. To do this you with need a Hilti optical interface, a PC, and Hilti ODA Software. This is not available to the general public. If your Hilti is less Than 2 years old, call Hilti. They will pick it up, repair it, and send it back to you in 3 working days FREE OF CHARGE. If it is older than 2 years there will be a charge for the repairs.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Also could be a theft shutdown. Again, no one knows which model you have. A send to the factory seems inevitable.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_can_you_reset_a_hilti_TE_80_ATC_electronics


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.hilti.co.uk/holuk/

Maybe some one @ Hilti can help you Alistair, there's a UK division
and they should know what to do.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Scotsman, You are certainly not stupid. You just have a Christian ethic that so many others ignore in their dealings. Unfortunately, there's not much you can do to recover your loss. I stay away from auction houses for that reason, unethical and unsrupulous people who want my money anyway they can get it.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I think a lot of things with circuit boards are set to fail. The site I read said that once the yellow light comes on you have 80 hours of playtime left until the red light comes on and shuts down forcing you to get it serviced. What hogwash. Probably why rental places sell things after a certain period. There must be a microswitch or something inside that can be reset. I'd open it up and look first.


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

If it is minor, most Hilti dealers will help you out for nothing. They want your business and Hilti is known for quality and service.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Renners has the best advise ,which is what I would do.take to a tool rental shop, they don't charge too much to look at it and pin point the problem.


----------

